# Mayan 2012 doomsday viv background project



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Hiya guys,

It's been a while since i've posted anything up. But I have been really busy making my latest project!!. I recently bought this lovely viv.










And was looking for inspiration for another background theme. Well I'm into the mayan culture and there prediciton on the end of the world in 2012.

So after much research on the net I came up with this!!. Pics are heavy btw.

First thing I did was make my temple...









Then gave it a few layers of watered down grout.









Lined the backwalls and floor with 1cm thick poly sheets.









Whilst making my temple I came across this on ebay! handmade from stone this is a replica of the Mayan calendar.









I then screwed and grouted the calendar to the backwall of the viv.

















Then the interest part of the project! Making a brick wall!!!









Then you want your brickwall to look old right?? Simply pick away some of the poly using your fingers.









Then the grouting part!! using watered down grout brush on and keep working with the brush to prevent runs. And once dry add on another layer and then another until you are satisfied with the result.

















I this started making the rocky feathures and adding the odd brick wall here and there. Also made a hide for my snakey.

























Now this was the hard part!! I wanted to make a colum! It took 204 bricks and 5 layers of grout to achieve it.










The side wall.









I got a bit creative and cut 2 small tablets and using polymer clay I made a snake and a face. Once done I used watered down grout and added a couple of layers ontop......but be very careful with the grout or you could loose the detail!!.










As you can see to the right the colum is finished and so is the temple and both are ready for painting.










Left side wall. Got a bit creative again! oops??


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

ok the grouting side of things is now finished so I can start painting a base coat of grey and then get my talent husband to airbrush his magic.










Two layers of grey paint have now been added.



















More to come......


----------



## lisa c (Feb 11, 2010)

Absolutely amazing!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

*likes*


----------



## Broxi_jim (Jul 19, 2010)

Superb...
Roughly how long did it take you from start to finish ??


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

WOW!!
I really like that :2thumb:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Broxi_jim said:


> Superb...
> Roughly how long did it take you from start to finish ??


I'm not finished yet :lol2: And i'm going insane! I've been working on it for about 2 and a half months now. Not everyday though just when I have time but cutting out those bricks is horrid!! And i'm sick of it all to be honest but i'm still ploding along as I don't give up that easily.... On a plus note I am now the brick master?? :lol2:

I've put 2 coats of grey paint on and just got to wait for my husband to use his airbrushing skills. Then varnish it over a few times and presto!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I was going to use that Mayan calander! Looks awesome so far.


----------



## Iggylover (Sep 2, 2009)

just amazing cant wait to see the finished viv, i wish i had the patience for all that, think i would give up after a week.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking good, I do like a good Mayan/Aztec/Inca/ice palace viv build : victory:

Jay


----------



## hallnaomiuk (Jun 4, 2010)

awsome nice to see something different :mf_dribble:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

This thing is freaking awesome. Cant wait to see it once finished.


Is there any guides to making these sorts of things, e.g. all the equipment you will need to make one?

I wanna start one, just havent a clue of all the things I would need and in what order etc.


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Looking good!!


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

This is so cool, you really have a talent for this. 
Awesome theme too!:2thumb:


----------



## sean_mac (Feb 22, 2009)

thats brilliant mate one of the best i have seen


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

thats awesome! i cant wait to see it finished! :no1:


----------



## nichar1979 (Jul 7, 2010)

That looks absolutely amazing, I love it :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW it looks amazing, fancy coming and making one for me? hehe


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I was going to use that Mayan calander! Looks awesome so far.


 I've got one on my wall!:lol2: Which snake is the build for?


----------



## polygono (Jul 25, 2010)

top job so far


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

That looks fantastic :no1:, well done.... so since its a doomsday theme I'm guessing the next part will involve lots of red/orange/yellow paint :lol2:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks guys!! :2thumb:

This viv is going to be for my boa "Zeus" and then when he grows out of it I will put my Royal in there.

I'm going to try to make it look as natural as possible so sticking with grey and then my husband is going to do some shading with his airbrush. Once all done I can varnish it and then add some plants etc.

But yeah I spotted that mayan calendar on ebay and was like WOW I have to get me one of these!!.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

awesome:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

Epic !


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

stunning build, :notworthy:


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

Fantastic work :2thumb: Got a mayan theme crestie tank planned myself with a mask I picked up in Mexico a few years ago


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

bluepoolshark said:


> Fantastic work :2thumb: Got a mayan theme crestie tank planned myself with a mask I picked up in Mexico a few years ago


Thanks mate!! :2thumb:

Yeah I wanted to put in a mayan mask but all the ones I found were way too big so that went out of the window LOL.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Hiya guys & gals!!

Sorry it's been a while but your be pleased to know that i have now finished!! And have attached some pics and a video.

These pics were taken before I hoovered up the viv floor!! so looks a little messy! LOL.


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

And a video link too!!! Check it out!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeyUF_12GNo


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

If anyone is interested in buying this lovely viv then pm me. I'm still in 2 minds at the moment but if someone comes up with a sensible offer then I might let it go.

Here's a link

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...e-kind-custom-vivarium-stand.html#post6968652


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

One word: AMAZING


----------



## stevereader12345 (Aug 1, 2010)

Amazing!! Wish mine looked like this!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

stevereader12345 said:


> Amazing!! Wish mine looked like this!


Well you could?? I'm still in two minds if I should keep it or not?? But if I get a sensible offer I might let it go. I havent really decided yet.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ds/577535-one-kind-custom-vivarium-stand.html


----------



## Starshine Tara (Jun 22, 2008)

Superb work! Well done! : victory:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Awww thank you hunny!

I've been decorating it today. I just can't sit down for 5 mins! HAVE TO DO SOMETHING!! NOW!! LOL.


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks brilliant! How dud you get the mossy effect on the stone? Is it just painted on or is it coloured sand?


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

epic i love all the little skulls dotted about the place, maybe some blood splats at the top of the temple as they did sacrafices on them didnt they?


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

stern69 said:


> Looks brilliant! How dud you get the mossy effect on the stone? Is it just painted on or is it coloured sand?


 
Hi Mate,

I dry brushed some green paint on here and there and then using some pva glue I sprinkled some fake moss that you can buy from games workshop. And then once dried I hoovered the excess off and carefully varnished over the whole viv a few times.


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Cheers! Thought it was that stuff. Flock I think it's called. I'm thinking of using it in a crestie viv soon. Gotta hope it stands up to the humidity though! There's also stuff called "static grass" which you sprinkle on in the same way and then using a special electric tool thingy you make it stand up like grass! Looks pretty cool!


----------



## NicolasB (Jul 11, 2009)

Once again Becky and her hubby raise the bar!!! :no1::no1::no1::no1:

Awesome work once again!

My water dragons dont seem to appreciate the height in the viv i made them, so when i move at the end of the month i am gonna rip it all out, lay the tank sideways instead and start all over again! :bash::bash:

Will post some pics and hopefully get a thumbs up and the approval of the rock background champ Becky and her hubby!

p.s. Becky, you interested in hiring your hubby out by the hour to do some finishing touches!?!?!?!? :lol2:


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

looks awsome!! fantastic build!! iv loved all of your though lol! x


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

NicolasB said:


> Once again Becky and her hubby raise the bar!!! :no1::no1::no1::no1:
> 
> Awesome work once again!
> 
> ...


Where abouts are you hunny??? If your close then we might be able to help?? What a shame about your viv?? Water dragons are suppose to love height?? little buggers! LOL. And now poor mummy has to change the viv!. 

Well I have a customer who wants 2 vivariums done with background and decided to go a little slower this time so I can make another step by step videos for everyone. One viv is a 4x2x2 and this will have a desert background. The other viv is a 2x2x2 and will have a rainforest theme.


----------



## GeckoTim (Feb 1, 2010)

What varnish do you use and where do you get it from and could it withstand the wear and tear of a fully grown bearded dragon?
Cheers Tim


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

GeckoTim said:


> What varnish do you use and where do you get it from and could it withstand the wear and tear of a fully grown bearded dragon?
> Cheers Tim


Hiya Tim,

I normally use decorators varnish for my snakes viv but if your going to be housing a beardie in your viv then maybe Yacht varnish would be better although it does smell and your need to do about 3 coats and leave a 14 hour gap between coats and then give it a few days for the fumes to clear but it is harder wearing and is UV protected.


----------



## shezell (Jun 17, 2009)

Your vivs look greay Becky! I especially love this one as I have just came back (4days ago) from a Yucatan Tour of 5 Mayan ruins in Mexico.... 
Also in the Mayan culture the Snake is the symbol of Fertility.

Where do you get your ideas from? I am collecting a double wardrobe on Sunday to convert into an Iggy Viv. Looking at doing sumit fake rock for that (wont be as detailed as yours though, due to the size of the bloody thing) So any ideas on themes for mine would be great!

Again totally awesome!!

XXX


----------



## shezell (Jun 17, 2009)

Also if anyone wants to do sumit similar, I have some great Mayan photos on my Facebook, from the tour I did, if you want to get some inspiration.

Shelley Forrest (facebook name)

Log in | Facebook


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

shezell said:


> Also if anyone wants to do sumit similar, I have some great Mayan photos on my Facebook, from the tour I did, if you want to get some inspiration.
> 
> Shelley Forrest (facebook name)
> 
> Log in | Facebook


Hiya hun!

WOW!! I'm so jealous!! I would love to visit the mayan ruins! I've seen a lot of programmes and pictures of the mayan ruins and totally fasinated and that's when I decided to make a viv background. I did want to copy the mayan tablets but they are so detailed and complicated to make that I just could'nt do it which is such a shame and I was gutted cos it was something way over my head.

So I decided to give the viv a mayan theme with a little of my own creation blended in.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

I forgot! I took these pics when Zeus moved into his new home!



































Of course I did have some fun before I moved Zeus in.....I WAS BORED O.K LOL!!


----------



## shezell (Jun 17, 2009)

How did u make those tiny skulls? They are so detailed! I love them!

Becky can you have a look at my post (Help with converted wardrobe) you might be able to answer some of me questions.

Cheers x


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Hiya hun,

The tiny skulls are actually beads and I got about 50 off ebay for 99p. LOL.


----------



## roblouth (Nov 15, 2009)

That is amazing, well done. My hat comes off to you :2thumb:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks AMAZING!!!!!! Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## shezell (Jun 17, 2009)

Beads! that is genious! 
I love ebay... had a big fat ebay Wedding, bought absolutely everything off it lol!
xxx


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

looks so good!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Awww Thank you hunnies :blush:

Well I had a customer deliver his 4x2x2 viv last saturday so once my poly sheets arrive work will start!! It's going to take a while to do this one I reckon as the customer has given me plans of how he wants everything.


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

looking good.


----------



## eridu (Jul 3, 2010)

*Wow!*

You are a very talented person...what a wonderful design!!!!

:no1:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

eridu said:


> You are a very talented person...what a wonderful design!!!!
> 
> :no1:


Thanks hunny!! I need to give it a scrubb tomorrow as Zeus my boa has decided to have a poop and smear it all the way up to the top of the temple! Lovely! :devil:


----------



## eridu (Jul 3, 2010)

*Mayan 2012*

LOL Lucky you :-|
What a lovely way to celebrate new year!!!

Today I carved out a hide/background for my mums Leos, got to get the glue and stuff in the week.
She pinched 3 poly fish boxes lol from the market and they stunk!!!
I scrubbed them and ended up stinking of fish (tubs are clean though).

I went more for the Hopi Indian look hahaha (well that´s what I shall tell people).
Mines lame compared to yours, your design is so good.

Well take care and have a happy new year


----------



## finnj002 (May 16, 2009)

*nice*

really good job there. 
lovin the dooms day prophecy theme
im a follower of that

well done


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

wow im amazed i just realy dont have patiance lol to do stuff i think its more the drying time ive no patiance with lmao well done top marks for this well done


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

eridu said:


> LOL Lucky you :-|
> What a lovely way to celebrate new year!!!
> 
> Today I carved out a hide/background for my mums Leos, got to get the glue and stuff in the week.
> ...


Awww Thanks hun!

I get my poly sheets off ebay! Like this seller below! 25 sheets measuring 60cm x 40cm x 1cm for £11.00!! 
25 *NEW* Polystyrene Packing Sheets - 600x400x10mm on eBay (end time 02-Jan-11 08:29:00 GMT)
This is the size I normally use but you can go thicker! I find 2cm thick is great for making ledges and hides etc. Places like B&Q and homebase are a rip off.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

mariex4 said:


> wow im amazed i just realy dont have patiance lol to do stuff i think its more the drying time ive no patiance with lmao well done top marks for this well done


Awww hun! 

Lets put it this way....I too have no patience! I get very cranky when it's not going my way! and I keep banging my head on the roof of the vivarium. I don't consider myself an artist??. But somehow I manage to pull it off! LMAO.

So if I can do it then so can you hunny!!. Go on!!!.....DO IT!!.....DO IT NOW! LMAO!.

Loads of people on here have said exactly what you've said and then they've given it a try and totally blown me away with pictures of what they have done and what I would call a bloody masterpeice!! LOL. Before I start a project the first thing I do is decide what theme I want then go onto google and do a search on pictures! Make sure you save whatever pics influence you. And lastly just get the poly and a sharp craft knife and cut away! Don't think about it too much cos your get frustrated! Just cut!.

If you need advice then pm me hun ok :2thumb:


----------

